# Women on mags



## penny cooper (Apr 9, 2012)

Golfer and Style Diva Zakiya Randall graces the cover of mymagazine4girls.. It is a very interesting magazine specially focused on a young woman reader base.. how many of the members here are females? Just asking


----------

